# Zeitabhänge Bild mit Webcam aufnehmen



## booper (8. März 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein Programm das nach einer bestimmten Zeit ein Bild übermeine Webcam aufnimmt und das in einen Ordner auf meiner Platte packt. 
Bild soll JPG sein. Wenn mölich Freeware


----------



## Vitalis (8. März 2004)

Dieses kostenlose Tool wird Dir helfen: http://www.visiongs.com/de/


----------



## booper (8. März 2004)

Damit kann ich bilder aufhemen wenn ich auf einen Button klicke ich suche ein Tool was das automatisch macht.

Es soll ein bild auf nehmen, dann 1 sec warten ein neues aufnehmen und das alte überschreiben(mit dem gleichen namen).

aber trotzdem thx


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. März 2004)

Hallo booper,

ich kann da nur sagen dass ich VisionGS lange Zeit unter Windows genutzt habe und es kein
Problem war dort einen "Timer" einzustellen der zB alle 20 Sekunden, oder wie in deinem Fall jede Sekunde ein Bild aufnimmt und das alte überschreibt. Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob das lokal genauso geht,
ich hab das immer auf einen Webserver hochgeladen.

Thorsten


----------



## booper (8. März 2004)

sorry war nur zu dumm 
habs nich gesehn.

thx a lot


----------

